# Robert Pattinson is the most underated male ever on PSL



## 2peasinapod (Feb 29, 2020)

never seen him posted at all, hes incredibly good looking

perfect pheno
tall
high pedigree
genetic arrogance
suits facial hair
has the x factor
very good genetics indeed

hes better looking than Cavill, and i actually look like cavill


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 29, 2020)

pitt mog


----------



## Simone Nobili (Feb 29, 2020)

you look like Cavill?woooooooow


----------



## 2peasinapod (Feb 29, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> you look like Cavill?woooooooow



wrong nationality mate, we cant all be top phenod anglos

just hit the gym and do your skin care


Swolepenisman said:


> pitt mog



this guys colouring is so niche, he is literally a blank canvas


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 29, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> hes better looking than Cavill, and i actually look like cavill


----------



## Simone Nobili (Feb 29, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> wrong nationality mate, we cant all be top phenod anglos
> 
> just hit the gym and do your skin care


I will bro.Thanks for the motivation
I have appointment for mole and acne scar removal in 9 days.
I will fucking Ascend.
My scars arent even that bad.
After that I am solid above average height body and face .Maybe I can still get my russian oneitsis😢


----------



## 2peasinapod (Feb 29, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


>




yeh on second thouights, cavill destorys him


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 29, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> i actually look like cavill


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 29, 2020)

thin lips and recessed maxilla


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 29, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> thin lips and recessed maxilla


Maxila is a negro feature, pure caucasians don't have a maxila like that subhuman Barret who has some aboriginal ancestry


----------



## 2peasinapod (Feb 29, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Maxila is a negro feature, pure caucasians don't have a maxila like that subhuman Barret who has some aboriginal ancestry



legit, maxilla is shitskin hindu cope


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 29, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Maxila is a negro feature, pure caucasians don't have a maxila like that subhuman Barret who has some aboriginal ancestry


lol wtf? this cope is just insane jfl, even if it is as you say, then that doesn't change a thing about a forward grown maxilla being considered way more attractive than an average and recessed one
also jfl @ calling barrett "subhuman"


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 29, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lol wtf? this cope is just insane jfl, even if it is as you say, then that doesn't change a thing about a forward grown maxilla being considered way more attractive than an average and recessed one
> also jfl @ calling barrett "subhuman"



Every single girl that i showed a pic of Barret said he looks wierd and that Chico is very gl. Barret gives of the 'other' racial vibe, he clearly has aboriginal genes in him, that kind of maxila is not natural in pure whites


----------



## Kade (Feb 29, 2020)

Agreed he is extremely good looking, I don’t generally focus on muh ratios and proportions but his are noticeably excellent

also I respect his recent progression into being a serious actor

Was great in Good Time


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 29, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Every single girl that i showed a pic of Barret said he looks wierd and that Chico is very gl. Barret gives of the 'other' racial vibe, he clearly has aboriginal genes in him, that kind of maxila is not natural in pure whites


yeahh now youre just being racist and coping with race lmao
wtf? who cares about what's in "pure whites" it's about what's considered attractive, stop this delusional cope
who cares about what random girls in your class have said, don't EVER listen to what foids say, watch what they DO
and guess what







































jordan barrett has fucked countless models and influencers and actors, meanwhile ur sitting on a forum trying to insult him by saying "muhh aboriginal genes, muhh negro feature"


----------



## Kade (Feb 29, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> yeahh now youre just being racist and coping with race lmao
> wtf? who cares about what's in "pure whites" it's about what's considered attractive, stop this delusional cope
> who cares about what random girls in your class have said, don't EVER listen to what foids say, watch what they DO
> and guess what
> ...



wow, you are too far gone


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 29, 2020)

Kade said:


> wow, you are too far gone


what the fuck are you talking about retard


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 29, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> yeahh now youre just being racist and coping with race lmao
> wtf? who cares about what's in "pure whites" it's about what's considered attractive, stop this delusional cope
> who cares about what random girls in your class have said, don't EVER listen to what foids say, watch what they DO
> and guess what
> ...



Bro they said that Chico is very gl, they are clearly not coping. Barret looks wierd


----------



## Kade (Feb 29, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> what the fuck are you talking about retard


having a collage of Barrett pictures on stand by and linking some homoerotic compilation video of him that you’ve no doubt seen multiple times, all while having him as your profile picture

lol


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 29, 2020)

he's batman


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 29, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Bro they said that Chico is very gl, they are clearly not coping. Barret looks wierd


what?? "barrett looks weird" lol tell that to the literally famous women sitting themselves on his lap, letting him wrap his hands around their necks for a picture, taking videos and pictures of them kissing for their social medias, and proudly showing off their dinner dates with him online

who the fuck cares what you say or think about him looking weird, you're not a girl and they decide what's attractive. and no, foids in your classroom coping and intentionally saying that barrett looks weird to make themselves appear higher value doesnt count


Kade said:


> having a collage of Barrett pictures on stand by and linking some homoerotic compilation video of him that you’ve no doubt seen multiple times, all while having him as your profile picture
> 
> lol


not a "homoerotic compilation" lol, maybe if you watched it youd see, its a video of jordan barrett being a playboy with different women and i just posted it as proof
i posted the same pictures in another thread when someone else was coping calling jordan a gay alien, i just went to that thread and pasted the same images here (i googled the images at that time)


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 29, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> what?? "barrett looks weird" lol tell that to the literally famous women sitting themselves on his lap, letting him wrap his hands around their necks for a picture, taking videos and pictures of them kissing for their social medias, and proudly showing off their dinner dates with him online
> 
> who the fuck cares what you say or think about him looking weird, you're not a girl and they decide what's attractive. and no, foids in your classroom coping and intentionally saying that barrett looks weird to make themselves appear higher value doesnt count
> 
> ...


K


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 29, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> K


whatever helps u cope


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## needsolution (Feb 29, 2020)

agreed 
even while looking like homeless he mogs entire looksmax
i bet he would have bigger appeal than De Poot or Barrett to most of girls


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 29, 2020)

OP please do the world a favor and STFU about you and your muh "genetic arrogance"
JFL


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> never seen him posted at all, hes incredibly good looking
> 
> perfect pheno
> tall
> ...


U sure?


----------



## oldcell (Feb 29, 2020)

All females i know absolute loving him
He got maximum rating from me, 8 out of 8, or 10/10

Your deluded incel here would rate him 6 or so


----------



## AbandonShip (Feb 29, 2020)

Looked great in Harry Potter


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 29, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> never seen him posted at all, hes incredibly good looking
> 
> perfect pheno
> tall
> ...


*LOOOOOONG MIDFACE JFL*


----------



## Virgincel (Mar 30, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> U sure?
> View attachment 288569


Aged terribly.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 30, 2020)

pitt mogs


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 30, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> Aged terribly.


He seems sick in recent videos


----------



## Darkstrand (Mar 30, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> whatever helps u cope


Sorry for bombarding you with likes on an old thread, you are literally the only person with an IQ not in the single digits


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Mar 30, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> i actually look like cavill


*insert pic comparison here*


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 30, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> *insert pic comparison here*


----------

